# Photo locations? (Southaven Mississippi.)



## MK3Brent (May 22, 2012)

On the road again...

I'll be in Southaven, MS tonight passing through. 

Wondering if anyone knows of some spots for interesting photos?
I usually wonder around finding them. 

I'm thinking city-scape, night time long exposures. 


Any heads up will be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------

